
Show HN: A lightweight tool for managers to get insights and build team trust - wgoto
Hey HN,<p>Humble Dot (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;humbledot.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;humbledot.com</a>) is a platform that helps managers get insights from team members and build trust through positive reinforcement.<p>Our mission is to foster stronger teams. We believe that the team is the building block of the modern company, not the individual. Thus, it follows that strong teams are the key to productivity and success. We hope to fulfill our mission by building a platform that will enable teams to cultivate trust and feedback, better delegate resources, and improve planning.<p>The current product offers a weekly lightweight check-in that surveys team trust, value, acknowledgement, conflict resolution, and prioritization of team results over individual gain. It also lets team members give public praise of their teammates via shout-outs. You can take a look at a demo of the check-in right here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;humbledot.com&#x2F;check-in&#x2F;demo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;humbledot.com&#x2F;check-in&#x2F;demo</a>.<p>We have had a lot of interest in this product from directors, managers and direct reports. Could you see your team using this? We would love to hear some techniques that your teams are using to build trust and chemistry.<p>We would also be happy to answer any questions as well as hear any feedback you might have!
======
bradknowles
Have you tested this site on iPads and iPhones?

